# 1st job comming up



## onesix (Apr 3, 2009)

Hello all... New to the forum so I hope this is in the right spot.

My first job as a "real photographer" meaning I have stepped out of the snap shot side of the hobby into the Professional side.

My first job is going to be a Daddy Daughter Dance at an elementary/middle school.

I'm researching some good poses and background ideas.  Can anyone point me in a good direction?

Thanks for the help.


----------



## Sw1tchFX (Apr 3, 2009)

If it were me, I would "shoot from the hip", wide and tight, Time/Natl. Geo/Life style, bounce the flash off the ceiling, and drag the shutter.


----------



## fongp (Apr 3, 2009)

Sw1tchFX said:


> If it were me, I would "shoot from the hip", wide and tight, Time/Natl. Geo/Life style, bounce the flash off the ceiling, and drag the shutter.



wow. I have no idea what any of that meant. I'm both impressed and confused.


First post, btw! This forum is awesome!


----------



## Invictus (Apr 5, 2009)

I'd like to know more about this "drag the shutter" you speak of. my interpretation of it is that you mean to leave it open long, but since it is a dance, everything will be blurry? or maybe im way out to left field. oh god, im overthinking things again.


----------



## Jaszek (Apr 5, 2009)

you use your flash for dragging the shutter. wirst the flash fires so the subject is static and since the shutter is still open the background will be all cool and stuff (dont know how to explain the background lol)


----------



## CrazyCanuck (Apr 5, 2009)

Flash for long exposures with the effect I think your speaking of, is shutter opens, and at the end of the exposure, the flash fires (rear curtain). It freezes the subject after the motion blur rather than freezing before motion blur. The latter makes the subject look like its going backwards, or just plain odd.


----------



## nrois02 (Apr 5, 2009)

can anyone post some pics of this. im interested in seeing what this looks like!


----------



## CrazyCanuck (Apr 6, 2009)

ShortCourses-Flash Sync and Shutter Speeds


----------



## amkphotography (Apr 6, 2009)

I would go with the suggestion of "shooting from the hip" and dragging the shutter. But you could also set up a little station for portraits of the fathers with their daughters, and take down everyone's name and contact info. so when you have the photos post-processed, they can order prints from you.  But definitely get some of the action not just posed shots.


----------



## JerryPH (Apr 6, 2009)

fongp said:


> wow. I have no idea what any of that meant. I'm both impressed and confused.



I'm sorry, you have to hand in your card at the door and leave.  TPF rules require all members to be able to "shoot from the hip", wide and tight, Time/Natl. Geo/Life style, bounce the flash off the ceiling, and drag the shutter.  

Kidding aside, I think you have at least a little more to learn before thinking about turning pro.  All he meant was shoot candid not pre-posed shots.  Shoot wide angle and up close. Do not aim your flash at the subjects, bounce it off a white ceiling and increase shutter speed so that you get ambient lighting coming in with the flash that just lit your subjects.

You know... the easy stuff.    :lmao:


----------



## JerryPH (Apr 6, 2009)

Invictus said:


> I'd like to know more about this "drag the shutter" you speak of. my interpretation of it is that you mean to leave it open long, but since it is a dance, everything will be blurry? or maybe im way out to left field. oh god, im overthinking things again.



Try a google... and then also google (if you are a Nikon person, as Canon has some issues with this...) 2nd or rear curtain sync.  Similar but different topics.

Basically, it is just leaving the shutter open a fraction of a section longer so that a little more ambient adds to the scene... not 5 seconds long, but longer than normal flash shutter speeds.


----------



## onesix (Apr 6, 2009)

I'm sorry guys... I am going to be taking the still of the dance.  I will have a "booth" set up for the dads and daughters.  I'm really looking for different ideas as far as poses.  Has anyone ever taken this kind of stuff?  

Also... I'm using an 85mm lense.  I'm thinking a softbox and a strobe and my lowest aperture setting.  How does that sound?  You guys know better I'm sure.

Thanks again for all the help.


----------

